# warts



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Yuk! My 3 y.o. seems to have one on his chin. The first problem is that he always wants to touch it. At first he was excited to put band-aids on it but now he resists that and will rip it right off. I was putting zinc cream on it but he now resists that too although I can get some on in his sleep.

Our pediatrician is a homeopath and we have an appointment next week. Clearly a 3 year old is too young for the typical dermatological treatments for warts, so that's out. I think our doc will prescribe Thuja homeopathic pellets and cream. Has anyone used this with success?

Anyone have experience with warts on a toddler and how to treat it without conventional painful treatments?


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I had experience with a plantar wart while I was pregnant with #4. I tried everything!!! Ultimately what worked was colloidal silver topically, and massive doses of vit c orally. Warts are a virus, and your immune system normally fights it no prob, so if your struggling with a wart, your immune system needs a boost! HTH, warts are the worst!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I just wanted to update and bump this. The huge wart actually got knocked off his chin during some rough play and he slammed his face into the side of the sofa accidentally. I was so happy it was gone, and appeared really to be gone, for awhile. But even before it got knocked off his chin, I had noticed two teeny tiny little other warts next to it. And sure enough, in time those little suckers have now grown. One seems to grow bigger every day and the other is not as big, but it's truly awful and very ugly. We've been to his pediatrician who has prescribed homeopathics and he takes those, and we have been going every two months to a regular dermatologist. He highly recommends against surgically removing them as there's no painless way to do it and he feels as I do that it could be traumatizing for a kid so small. He said in his experience school age kids can handle it but not toddlers.

Sooooo.....any more ideas? We are using the homeopathic tablets and a cream, and for awhile I was dabbing tea tree oil on it. The dermatologist said in his experience they almost always clear on their own within a year or maximum 2 years. It's been 5 or 6 months. Anyone ever seen a wart clear on its own? Anyone had warts removed from a 2, 3 or 4 year old without screaming and having to physically restrain them (=traumatic for all involved)? Or, any home remedy that actually worked? Thanks for sharing any experience.


----------



## fisherfamily (Dec 29, 2013)

Vitamin A! Get the little capsules and poke them with a needle and apply it topically. Dd had a few when she was a baby, and it took care of them quickly. I put it on a bandaid and just had her wear it all the time. Took about 2 weeks or so. (Longer to be completely gone, but definitely a huge improvement by then).


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My dad got rid of mine on my eyelid as a child with tea tree oil. They froze 2 off my fingers at the doctor's (OW!). I picked smaller ones off fingers a couple years later.


----------

